# Little Help?



## Yu_Zy101 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm 15 and still new to the photography world. I've been taking lessons and still frustrated at the fact that I'm not improving at all. I want you guys to check out my samples and give me suggestions. The album I'm going to show is mostly for our Social Studies class. The album's theme is "Good Filipino Values" and I have to take a lot of candid shots depicting their good values. I'm kinda frustrated with this project since I need a certain amount of LIKES, SHARES and COMMENTS to get a grade. Since I have a life and don't spend my whole life on social-networking, I'm basically going to fail Social Studies. Whoopdeedoo, my little rant. Anyways, would any of you guys mind if I need a little help on how to improve. Lastly, please take it easy on me and just frankly tell me what I did wrong in my pics.  Link is down there. Thank you! 

https://www.facebook.com/Franny.Zy.101/media_set?set=a.746082208744748&type=1


----------



## grafxman (Mar 9, 2014)

Yu_Zy101 said:


> I'm 15 and still new to the photography world. I've been taking lessons and still frustrated at the fact that I'm not improving at all. I want you guys to check out my samples and give me suggestions. The album I'm going to show is mostly for our Social Studies class. The album's theme is "Good Filipino Values" and I have to take a lot of candid shots depicting their good values. I'm kinda frustrated with this project since I need a certain amount of LIKES, SHARES and COMMENTS to get a grade. Since I have a life and don't spend my whole life on social-networking, I'm basically going to fail Social Studies. Whoopdeedoo, my little rant. Anyways, would any of you guys mind if I need a little help on how to improve. Lastly, please take it easy on me and just frankly tell me what I did wrong in my pics.  Link is down there. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Franny.Zy.101/media_set?set=a.746082208744748&type=1



Sorry, I never do facebook.


----------



## DrHarmony (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'm kinda frustrated with this project since I need a certain amount of LIKES, SHARES and COMMENTS to get a grade


That is rediculous! Your teacher needs to give their head a shake. 
This project sounds to be one that has no way to fail if you actually attempt to do it. It is not a class on social networking, or photography. 
You are to depict good values through images. 
I refuse to go to facebook, but I cannot see how your photography skills can affect your grade.

I would tell my kid to spam/share his images to the teachers facebook page, and comment the @$%& out of them.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2014)

It "seems" like the album in not "Public"...there is no option for me to "Like" the album, so I would make SURE that you set the privacy to "Public".

The photos and captions are very,very good! Not too many images, but they are GOOD PHOTOS!!! I would give you an A- on this.


----------

